# Do you have DishNetwork or Directv or both?



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

I would like to get answers from regular readers of this forum and only regarding these choices please.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Directv only; BUD before that 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Dish subscriber since 2002. Plus FTA of course.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

DirecTV since 1994. I went right from broadcast TV to DirecTV. I never went for the Cable TV thing.


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

dish for four years previous original voom in my state


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

D* since 1996. Back when a 2 receiver set up cost $1,500.00 at Radio Shack.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Had Dish since 1/18/97 -ten years . I had Directv for one year in 2003 to compare. Dish won hands down in regards to picture quality , movie channels and price. Now I only have DISH.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I've been with E* for a long time. I think I get good value and have never had issues with either their CSRs, tech support staff, or even the installers they used. 

John


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

DirecTV since 1999


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

gary s said:


> I would like to get answers from regular readers of this forum and only regarding these choices please.


Ask it again in 2 years.Because when I can pay my phone/tv/internet/cell phone in
one bill it will be a switch from DirecTV to AT&T UVerse.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

We have had DishNetwork for quite a few years ourselves. Not sure how many. 

From the poll results, at least so far, it seems pretty evenly divided.

The main reason I did this poll was because I mostly like to use the Recent Threads links on the front page of this website unless it is really slow. Then I will go to the Forums. 

It seems to me there is an overwhelming majority of recent threads that are for the Directv forums.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gary s said:


> It seems to me there is an overwhelming majority of recent threads that are for the Directv forums.


The activity follows the problems. When the ViP622 was new, there was quite a bit of activity. Now that DirecTV is battling with all of their most recent DVRs, discussions of DirecTV topics dominate. It will probably shift back when Dish Network starts rumbling about their next generation HD DVR.

I've regularly seen upwards of 1,000 users online at a time, so your results may represent a rather small sampling. Look at the main DBSTalk page and see what forums people are browsing. I think you'll be surprised at the amount of activity and where.


----------

